# Brauche ich einen Angelschein in Belgien???



## Manu2577 (22. Mai 2009)

Schönen Guten Tag erst mal an alle.....
Bin neue hier und Angel auch noch nicht so lange...
bin durch meine Arbeitskollegen ans Angeln gekommen.....
Bis jetzt hatte ich leider noch nicht die Zeit einen Schein zu machen was aber noch folgen wird.......
Ich habe einen freund mit dem ich sehr gern mal nach Belgien zum Angeln fahren würde ich habe schon von vielen leuten gehört das man in Belgien keinen Angelschein braucht ... nur eine angelerlaubnis die man Käuflich erwerben kann..... Mein Freund hat jetzt die Tage mit seinem Opa gesprochen der in Belgien Wohnt der meinte aber zu im man bräuchte einen Angelschein.... sonst würde man richtig strffe zahlen.... was ist jetzt richtig.....
Über hilfe von euch würde ich mich sehr freunen....
Mfg Manuel


----------



## gezz (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Brauche ich einen Angelschein in Belgien???*

Hallo Manuel,

Du brauchst keinen Angelschein (im Sinne von "eine Prüfung machen".), was du brauchst ist ein Erlaubnisschein - den sogenannten Staatsschein der Region Wallonie. Diesen bekommst Du an jedem Postamt in der belgischen Region. Hier gibt es 2 Ausführungen (A & B). 

A: kostet ca. 13-15 Euro. Hiermit darfst Du vom Ufer aus Fischen.
B: kostet ca. 40 Euro. Hiermit darfst du waten und sowohl vom Ufer als auch vom Boot aus Fischen.

Die beiden Scheine sind jeweils bis zum Ende des Kalenderjahres gültig. 

Für die unterschiedlichen Gewässer brauchst Du dann noch einen Tagesschein oder eine Jahreskarte. Diese bekommst Du oftmals in den Touristeninformationen. Hier kommt es jetzt drauf an wo Du gehen möchtest. An manchen Flüssen braucht man auch nur den Stattsschein, diese sind aber eher selten.

Gruß, Alex


----------



## Manu2577 (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Brauche ich einen Angelschein in Belgien???*



gezz schrieb:


> Hallo Manuel,
> 
> Du brauchst keinen Angelschein (im Sinne von "eine Prüfung machen".), was du brauchst ist ein Erlaubnisschein - den sogenannten Staatsschein der Region Wallonie. Diesen bekommst Du an jedem Postamt in der belgischen Region. Hier gibt es 2 Ausführungen (A & B).
> 
> ...


Super Alex danke dir du hast mir sehr weiter geholfen......


----------

